# painting valve cover



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

hey guys brian here im trying to figure out how to paint the valve cover of the engine i tried it once and i failed horribly basically i primed it sanded, put on a metalic white coat of paint, put on an alloy blue paint on masked off the "nissan 16 valve" lettering then painted it perelesance blue/black and then when it dried for the final time i went to go peel away the maskings and the paint came with it, any tips on how to get the paint to stay onto the plastic valvecover???

Thanks

~Brian


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

did you scuff it up? i bet not scuff the hell out if it with dry 500 grit sandpaper


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

kevtra97 said:


> did you scuff it up? i bet not scuff the hell out if it with dry 500 grit sandpaper


not with 500 grit but i scuffed it a little after i primed it but isnt there a metal valve cover out there or am i dreaming???


but yea in short i just wasted about 4 hours in paint work, and bout $100 in paint, paint aint cheap expecially peralesance paint..


----------



## s132nr (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=151389

all u need


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The B13 has a metal VC.... MANY people have swapped one over, powder coated it... you name it.


----------

